# How do I ask my new doctor for xanax?



## kelly0205 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a lot of interviews coming up and i'm going to need benzo's. I have a new primary care doctor. I have gotten benzo's the "alternative" way in the past and would like to try the traditional way. I don't know how to ask without sounding "drug seeking" but I know benzos are the only thing that help me. In the past doctors have been hesititant and have given me SSRIs (so frustrating). So how do I go about this? I'm nervous and don't know what to say, thank you.:idea


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

"give me some xannies muuuhufaka" lol jk.

most likely the doctor probably going to write you up something much weaker because people abuse it and all that. but don't straight out ask for it, ask him a couple questions about xanax first,ask whats the side effect and ask do he recommend it (i know its a bunch of b.s but he'll probably feel more comfortable giving it if you ask questions about it and seem worried about it solving your problem rather than just asking straight out for it) ...also tell him everything you tried was too weak or didn't work

good luck


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

If your doctor asks you any questions about your family make sure you leave out any history of drug abuse if there is any. i've made that mistake many times.

And definitely don't straight up ask for xanax. Describe the circumstances and the situations you need medication for and tell your doctor you "panic".
That word usually leads doctors to prescribe benzos. If you make your anxiety sound moderate like saying you just get nervous you'll probably end up with propranolol


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

The other thing they may do if you don't describe "panic" is prescribe you a non-benzo mood stabilizer. My family doc gave me an SSRI (Effexor) to begin with. I did not want to seem drug-seeking, either (even though I knew I needed a benzo). After the Effexor not being effective enough, I got a referral from my insurance company and sought the help of a psychiatrist, who ended up giving me a benzo (Klonopin). I totally understand where you're coming from, because benzos have such a reputation to be abused, but when used correctly (and I'm sure you will), they can change your life. 

Kaley


----------

